# This weekends Magifoam Magic



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Following on from AB's own thread for their 335, heres my contender for dirtiest Magifoam Test Case... A howling A3 TDI (and a WRX that wasnt that dirty, but included it as comparison)

So if ever there was going to be a car that broke Magifoam Magic this was it.

All the pics shown are using only Magifoam and there was no pre-rinsing pre-soaking or APC etc applied... just MF straight onto car and left to dwell for approx 20-30 mins.

The car was then power rinsed thoroughly and pictures taken directly following rinse.

As a sidenote these were part of larger details and so I was following with a bucket wash. But I would say it removed >90 of the grime and dirt in a touchless manner, so how I look at it is that when I came to get the mitt on it, I have 90% less touching to do and 90% less filth and grime on the car and therefore 90% less risk of damage.

I will let the photos do the speaking  .....

_Side-Note - the owners did not require there plates being shown, but I masked mine_










^^^^^ I think my neighbour was amazed when I told him, that yes, his was meant to be same colour as mine 


































































































































































































































































Candidatr #2 is not as dirty, but still great results. Both cars had no LSP and had not been washed for several months. Again was part of a larger detail so was followed by a bucket wash as this was the pre-wash stage.


































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Another great result for Magifoam . I'm very happy with my Activo so no desire to change .


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

deanie-b said:


> Another great result for Magifoam . I'm very happy with my Activo so no desire to change .


I just ordered 5 litres of Activo as it happens, so looking forward to testing it out :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Good stuff! Some serious neglect there haha good results again for magifoam


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Impressive,That A3 was is one hell of a state:lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Ross said:


> Impressive,That A3 was is one hell of a state:lol:


Tell me about it you haven't seen the interior yet 

...full detail write-up coming soon


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I try not to order 'in' products as a new one comes along every week but I gave into magifoam last night and ordered it. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Stew said:


> I try not to order 'in' products as a new one comes along every week but I gave into magifoam last night and ordered it. Looking forward to trying it out.


I agree totally.... this is one that you wont be putting up for sale after you used it once or gets left on the shelf with all the other latest hyped wonder products.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

I couldnt resist I ordered some last week and used it for the 1st time and was also amazed by it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10 

seriously, impressive again steve. look forward to a comparason against activo as that's my go to foam at the mo


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> 7/10
> 
> seriously, impressive again steve. look forward to a comparason against activo as that's my go to foam at the mo


7/10 .... Must try harder :lol:

Tim @ Envy is sorting me some to try, and so will be interesting to give it a go at weekend ...I trust Tim's Judgement on this one  ...oh, and yours of course too


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

The A3 is what I call a dirty car, unlike what some people call dirty when you see the details. This is what my car looks like with 3 weeks driving, which is normally how often I wash my car. I like to give my products that I use a good testing.

Great results with Magifoam, and if I had a driveway I would buy this, as it would be great for a quick run over in the winter time.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Steve!

Thanks for posting mate, I haven't tried too many Foams tbh, magifoam is on the list now, seems to work really well for you, whatever it is your doing with it.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Fantastic Steve!
> 
> Thanks for posting mate, I haven't tried too many Foams tbh, magifoam is on the list now, seems to work really well for you, whatever it is your doing with it.


No problems 

Activo tests coming up when it arrives, and I have to find something to test it on.... running out of neighbours and friends with Howling cars :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> ....Activo tests coming up when it arrives, and I have to find something to test it on.... running out of neighbours and friends with Howling cars :lol:


So, I tried Espuma Activo this weekend, its a lot cheaper, but then cleans a lot less, so it depends what you are looking for, horses for courses. I had to foam twice and after the seconf foam/ rinse there was still considerable dirt and film left that MF has removed on other much dirtier cars. I then had much more cleaning to do and 'touch' with the bucket and mitt wash than if had used MF.

As a Pre-Wash foam MF removes far more so there is far less dirt on the car when you come to actual wash stage. In many cases I have been confident to straight to dry and not required to go to bucket if quick cleanup was all that was required, pre wash actually became the full wash; there was nothing left to wash.

This would make a good VFM general purpose SF snd for the price its a no-brainer, but dont expect it to cleam like MF... you will need to follow with bucket and touch to get the same level of clean as MF. But if you are going to go to buclet after the foam anyway then the difference may be marginal.

I guess its horses for courses, but think will be sticking with MF on balance.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

The difference on that A3 is amazing, considering its just foam, wait and pressure wash. I've been using MF for a while on various cars, and find it to be excellent. Even on wheels it is very impressive. Just very reassuring to know that when you come to actually wash the car 75% etc of dirt has been removed. One of my neighbours had to come over and ask what it was lol I think he thought i was mad...


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Looks impressive again. I ordered 1l myself and am planning testing it on my dad's 9-5 which is pretty dirty and has no LSP on it except some Last Touch.

But I have one question: I often read about the dwelling time being +20 mins. Thats great in these temperatures but I can imagine in the summer it will just drie out? Will it still be that great if you have to rinse it after 5mins?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

CJR said:


> The difference on that A3 is amazing, considering its just foam, wait and pressure wash. I've been using MF for a while on various cars, and find it to be excellent. Even on wheels it is very impressive. Just very reassuring to know that when you come to actually wash the car 75% etc of dirt has been removed. One of my neighbours had to come over and ask what it was lol I think he thought i was mad...


This is what I love, that there is say 75% less dirt than there would have been when you come to wash, and so 75% less risk of damage.

yes, my neighbours think I am barking and have an obsessive disorder.... which i do :lol:



Jochen said:


> ...But I have one question: I often read about the dwelling time being +20 mins. Thats great in these temperatures but I can imagine in the summer it will just drie out? Will it still be that great if you have to rinse it after 5mins?


Great question, my findings are that is that the dwell time correlates to results, so if you wash after 5 minutes you wont see same results, those were my findings, but people really should try it for themselves and then they have their own findings, otherwsie its all supposition, if you go just on others comments like mine.

With regards to the summer, I guess we will have to wait and test, otherwise again its all supposition. However I cant see really that this level of gillette foam that I get would ever dry out in 20 mins and if it does dry out, what would be the negatives of this? not sure to be honest, but none that I can see as it just rinses off. You could just foam again to loosen anything that had dried, so see no real issue and a bit of a moot point.

But I guess time will tell and will be tetsing when we get some warm weather.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Only just seen this after months and months :lol:

Awesome job mate! That car was shocking :doublesho


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> Only just seen this after months and months :lol:
> 
> Awesome job mate! That car was shocking :doublesho


Thanks, MF certainly does the business for me, re-stock order on its way soon :thumb:

Better late than never :lol:


----------



## lsw8290 (Sep 20, 2011)

i too luv the magifoam ,,,,,,great product if used correctly  , results speak for them selfs. 

les


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

Guys few days ago I foamed (with MF) my 3 layers of Carlack LLS and the beading was almost completely gone (I used 0/5 inch in 500ml warm water of 1l bottle).

I read in BW thread that in case of BW it might be due to foam agents suppressing the beading for a short while till next wash but is it true for all sealants / waxes is it the case at all? 

So how LSP safe it actually is? Any body noticed similar?

Kind of scared to use it again :/

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well before i joined DW i was a skeptic with the snow foaming but got the Magi Foam and have been convinced it is the way to go great product.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

@ Sebna, can't say have ever noticed any appreciable difference in the protection level, but then I always finish my foaming with a top-up of ReLoad at 1:1 or Jeffs Gloss


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like I may in a minority here but I’ve tried Magi foam for the first time today and have distinctly mixed feelings, first I tied it on my van approx. 1 inch in a litre bottle topped with water, sprayed it on but the foam seemed to thin and runny it didn’t seem to stay on the panel long enough to ‘dwell’, it’s said the foam can be left on for up to 30mins but mine seemed to run off almost right away, OK it was warm today and I had no intention of leaving it on more than says 5 mins, I guess I was expecting a ‘whipped’ cream like covering to cocoon it but instead I’m getting something more like thick soapy water, now don’t get me wrong once I’d gone over it with a wash mit it did clean very well but it wasn’t quite what I was expecting.

I then increased the amount of MF to just over 2 inch in the litre bottle and did my Impreza race car (which was very dirty having not been washed all year) again similar results to before, a thin watery ‘foam’, again it cleaned the car pretty well but only with the aid of a wash mit. 

All in all I’m a little disappointed, mainly in the ‘quality’ of the foam which doesn’t appear to stay in place long enough to do the job, I certainly don’t think I could have achieved the same results as the Audi in the 1st post and definitely not without a little help for Mr Washmit!!

So is this normal? Or am I doing something wrong/ one factor could be the foam lance itself it is a standard AB item rather than the HD variety, will this make a difference/ do I need a HD lance to achieved decent foam? Also I’m using a 6.5 hp Honda powered petrol pressure washer rather than a domestic electric mode, could water pressure and flow rate a factor? 

Any help here would be most appreciated, the sooner the better as I got through 1/2 lire of the stuff just experimenting trying to get a decent foam, at this rate I'll not another gallon in no time.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lance should work fine with it - tried adjusting the mix and / or spray pattern?..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Also pressure washer LPM and BAR pressure will play a important role in getting the best foam out of the products? More water/pressure - more foam. Our lance and Magifoam is awesome with a decent machine:thumb:


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Also pressure washer LPM and BAR pressure will play a important role in getting the best foam out of the products? More water/pressure - more foam. Our lance and Magifoam is awesome with a decent machine:thumb:


Machine is a Clarke PLS160 AH and IIRC max pressure is 150bar and flow is 11 lpm, although I do have it turned down from max to conserve water as I work from a 400 litre tank, I'll do a little experimenting tomorrow, however I've had a look at some youtube vids and with a couple of exceptions the foam looks pretty much like mine.
How much MF would you recommend (in ml) to a 1 litre bottle for optimum foam/ cleaning power while still been economical?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

budd said:


> Machine is a Clarke PLS160 AH and IIRC max pressure is 150bar and flow is 11 lpm, although I do have it turned down from max to conserve water as I work from a 400 litre tank, I'll do a little experimenting tomorrow, however I've had a look at some youtube vids and with a couple of exceptions the foam looks pretty much like mine.
> How much MF would you recommend (in ml) to a 1 litre bottle for optimum foam/ cleaning power while still been economical?


Id go for a mix such as approx 1"-2" of Magifoam filled up with water. Turn the adjustment knob all the way to the + sign and approx 3 turns towards the - sign. Then adjust the angle nozzle to your desired spray pattern. If you say you have a 11lpm from your machine then you should get something like this here

​
:thumb:


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Id go for a mix such as approx 1"-2" of Magifoam filled up with water. Turn the adjustment knob all the way to the + sign and approx 3 turns towards the - sign. Then adjust the angle nozzle to your desired spray pattern. If you say you have a 11lpm from your machine then you should get something like this here
> 
> ​
> :thumb:


Thanks for the help, I'll give it a go tomorrow, will the fact my lance is the one with the plastic body with the red side mount adjuster rather than the picticed HD lance?


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Thinking about this over winter but did not like the post saying he had lost his protection and beading on the car after he used this stuff.

I just polished and sealed there and its beading like mad but i dont want something that does in fact clean well but stripes as it took me a good four hours to get the car clean then polish & seal at this time of year.Anyone?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Never had any problems myself TBH and been using it for getting on for a year now. But always best to try for yourself and then you will have our informed decision to make. Try a sacrificial layer of your chosen LSP and test out the Foam and see how you get on.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Just ordered myself a Nilfisk PW and will be ordering the magifoam after this.
That's one heck of an example to use.

Thanks!


----------

